# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Hello from NC

## reptileson

Hello, My name is Andrew and I live in NC (Charlotte-adjacent). I'm fairly new to keeping reptiles/snakes. My son and I did had a bearded dragon for 7 years (she passed last summer) and I rescued a normal ball python around the same time.  Since then, I have purchased 2 more BPs (0.1 HRA Red Axanthic YB & 1.0 Pastel Butter Harlequin) and a baby BCI Boa. This weekend I'm heading to the Charlotte, NC Repticon to purchase a rack and, of course, several more snakes to help fill it up! I've always loved snakes and reptiles, but was never able to keep many until now. I'm really looking forward to meeting others with the same hobby and interest.

----------


## Reinz

Welcome to the forum!

Hope you find some cool snakes at Repticon. Be sure to quarantine them before filling that rack up.  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-11-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Something to consider: quarantine. If you're buying several snakes you'll need to be able to quarantine separately. So you won't be able to put them in the rack for AT LEAST 60 days, but I always play it safe and quarantine for 90 days. 

Just wanted to throw that out there in case you didn't already have a plan in place.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-11-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Welcome:   I agree about that pesky quarantine...it's easier to treat ONE snake than a whole group of them, either for mites (easily shared at shows) or other 
contagious issues.  Hope all goes well, but planning is the key, not leaving it up to chance.  Glad to have you & yours on board... :Snake:

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-11-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Hi and welcome to the forum, I will be be heading out to Charlotte myself this weekend (well actually tomorrow)

----------


## reptileson

Absolutely! I have done my research and have several tanks that I can set up on a different level in my house for quarantine. I definitely would not risk giving any of my current snakes a RI or mites!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-12-2019)

----------

